# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Благодарность за проведенный фестиваль Moscow Kirtan Mela и планы на лето.

## Sarasvati devi dasi

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны!

По вашей милости святые имена реками нектара разливаются по Москве, милость Господа Чайтаньи наступает на Кали югу, воспевание маха-мантры становится масштабней и грандиозней! Три восхитительных дня многочасовых киртанов: экадашное воспевание, затем почти 2000 гостей в "Форум Холле" и, наконец, чудесный праздник Нитьянанда Трайодаши с завершающим сокровенным киртаном Говинды Махараджа. Вот он первый фестиваль Moscow Kirtan Mela! 

Это грандиозное событие смогло реализоваться только благодаря вам: тем, кто вложил в него свои силы, время и преданность и, конечно, всем тем, кто не остался равнодушным к финансовой поддержке фестиваля. Вы сделали много! Вы дали свершиться этому событию. Пусть радость от причастности к великой миссии Шрилы Прабхупады согревает вас долгие годы и вдохновляет на новые служения.

Как организаторы фестиваля, мы выражаем всем безграничную благодарность за совместное воспевание и творческую деятельность на благо такого замечательного события, теплый след которого запечатлелся в сердцах всех участников фестиваля, волонтеров и почетных гостей и спешим объявить даты новой летней программы Moscow Kirtan Mela - 26-28 июня 2015 г.! Праздник продолжается, и скоро мы все снова встретимся для совместного служения!

Уже сейчас мы начинаем формировать бюджет летнего фестиваля Moscow Kirtan Mela и для желающих внести свой вклад напоминаем наши реквизиты:

Карта Сбербанка: 676196000377573713

Карта Альфа-банка: 5486732001095231

(получатель Егорченко Елена Константиновна)

Информацию о пожертвованиях, также, как и заявки на активное участие в организации фестиваля, можно сообщать Сарасвати деви даси sarasvatibbgs@gmail.com, +7(925)100-08-92.

Проект будет счастлив пополниться дизайнерами, водителями с личным автотранспортом, помощниками по распространению рекламно-информационных материалов, декораторами и оформителями.

Присоединяйтесь к нам, будет здорово!

 В служении вам, оргкомитет фестиваля Moscow Kirtan Mela.

----------


## Андрей Владимирович Заяц

Харе Кришна,  Sarasvati devi dasi!
А когда состоится следующий фестиваль?

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

Предположительно 22 - 24 января.

----------


## Андрей Владимирович Заяц

Спасибо!

----------

